# How to edit status bar?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

How do people customize their status bar and change their carrier logo to different names on MIUI such as this: http://mycolorscreen.../12/13/my-last/

Or even better how do you do this on Liquid?? I want to insert the white Illest logo


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

CC268 said:


> How do people customize their status bar and change their carrier logo to different names on MIUI such as this: http://mycolorscreen.../12/13/my-last/


Anyone? I cant figure out for the life of me on how to do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1218876


----------

